
What the SpaceX Explosion Means for Elon Musk and Mark Zuckerberg - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/what-the-spacex-explosion-means-for-elon-musk-and-mark-zuckerberg?mbid=social_twitter
======
chmaynard
Why does The New Yorker publish puff pieces like this? It only tarnishes their
reputation as a journal for elegant and thoughtful writing.

